# S3 8P Brake System



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

I am looking for a front big brake kit for my s3 8p.
I have 3 options.
1-Stasis Monobloc 4 - 370mm Big Brake System for Audi A3
2-TTS Stage 6 RS4 Brake Kit
3-ECS Stage 5 
I think this is all for A3. can i use them without any operation on my S3 ?


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: S3 8P Brake System (Olynth)*

have you tried starting with good pads? some a friend tried a "cheap" 6 pot k-sport brakes and back to the S3 oem system, other friend changed warped rotors, and again warped, they corrected them and put necto high performance pads, but he says at the begining all better but now bad..
I'm waiting my EBC redstuff pads....


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: S3 8P Brake System (Berto)*

No. I havent tried any brake pads. I think oem S3 rotors are big enough but the real problem is with the calipers. 1 piston system is nonsense. So i am lookig fora 4 or 6 piston system. But i am now confused about 6 piston ksport bbk.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I know the guy who installed k-sport brakes rotors+calipers+pads wasn't happy with the combo, and bought ferodo DS2500 pads for it, and wasn't enought because later went back to the oem brakes, I have to ask why...


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Berto)*

hmm. very interesting. waiting for the answer


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I have the answer, and it's: the ksport brakes got worse with DS2500 pads, they mantained in braking position, they have dilatation problems, aluminum calipers and steel pistons...
Curiously he also has redstuff pads ready to install in oem brakes tomorrow or soon







mine didn't come yet!
I think that has only one piston, but a big one!







and discs are quality made, the owner of the replaced discs S3 said in the boxes of oem disc can be readed "brembo"


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Berto)*

if i get a big brake kit i will share my experiences here.
And congratulations for the football match http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Olynth at 4:02 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Olynth)*

thanks, for spanish team was a success passing quaters that usually don't








I'll tell also about better pads, but remember, don try "cheap" brakes, this case like ksport was bad option


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Berto)*

I sent to K sport an email about the low prices. Asked Why. And here is the answer which i want to share. And also thanks to k sport for being honest.

"KSport are cheap because

1) We are a high volume manufacturer, with kits for around 500 vehicles,
6 sizes of front kit for most vehicles. This enables us to build
powerful economies of scale into our operation resulting in high
efficiency and minimised costs.
2) We work on a high turnover strategy, rather than high profit margin
margin.
3) We do advertise and support competition cars but not to the same
extent as some brands, this keeps our non manufacturing costs lower.
4) We use existing pad shapes, so you can get pads from many of the big
pad names with ease - this keeps our development costs down and customer
choice up.
Do not worry about the quality, you will see many of the top aftermarket
cars running KSport brakes. "


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Olynth)*

I think ECS Stage 5 is really worth for the money. They use Porsche calipers and oem porsche pads. They just made this parts.
# ECS DOT Approved Stainless-Steel brake lines
# ECS Custom Caliper mounting hardware
# ECS Lightweight 352x30mm 2 piece directional rotor
I never heard bad things about this product. I think i must try this system first and if its not good enough i can change the rotors to the brembo.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I've just installed ebc redstuff pads (I received this and rear green for the Passat)
these days I haven't many time to use the car, but first test I noticed aren't noisy and not too bad at cold.
















what's that circle?








oem pads.. galfer.. I heard no good things about this brand.....
















installing..


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Berto)*

Thanks for the Share http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish you will like them. And also waiting for your review.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

what have you done to your brakes?
I'm happy with EBC red, better braking by less fade







but I don't know if can be much better with other combinations


----------



## Olynth (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Berto)*

I havent done anything yet.
We will have a trackday at formula1 track next month and i will try the oem brakes hard after that i will decide what to do.
RS4 big brake kit(changed my wheels to 19" for this brake kit) or brake lines and brake pads upgrade.
Happy to hear that you are ok with EBCs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Olynth at 4:58 AM 9-30-2008_


----------

